# Bid & Estimating Software



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Question for your guys is what software package do you use for doing your bids?

I want something scalable enough to do large commercial and residential jobs. Basically I am looking for your experience briefly on what you like and don't. I know this may not get many replies, but I am hoping to get something good


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

How large $ of a job to estimate?
I have thought about it, but I have had no problem doing takeoffs on 500K jobs using a scale ruler, several different color highlighters, and an Excel spreadsheet. And enough time before the bid.
I would spend an equal amount of time reviewing the contract and general conditions as the l.f. of piping:
-bonding, all three types?
-special insurance?
-work performed or supplied by other trades?


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I was looking at http://fastest-inc.com which seems to fit the bill. I have no experience with this particular software though. I know many do not use estimating software here, but I intend to use something. Saving time is vital for OMS and I can see this as a huge time saver.


----------

